# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Junahavaintoja 2014

## Aleksi.K

10.01.14 Helsinki

M-lähijuna Vantaankoski-Helsinki 1322-1344 ajetaan 2x sm2

----------


## Prompter

13.1.

Sm2 6x97 mainostaa Viking Linea. Tällä hetkellä K-junassa, joka juuri äsken lähti Tikkurilasta Keravalle.

----------


## Miccoz

14.1.

IC 66 Kuopiosta Helsinkiin ajettiin vararungolla. Matkaan lähti noin 20 minuuttia myöhässä.

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 23.1.2014

Sm5 31 M-junassa

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Helsinki 23.1.2014
> 
>  Sm5 31 M-junassa


Tarkoitatko varmasti yksikköä 31 vai oliko tämä "vain havainto havaintojen joukossa"? Resiinakeskustelun mukaan 31 (kolmekymmentäyksi) on näkynyt kaupallisessa liikenteessä jo 9.12.2013.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tarkoitatko varmasti yksikköä 31 vai oliko tämä "vain havainto havaintojen joukossa"?


Tarkoitin yksikköä 31.

----------


## Prompter

23.1.

Määränpääkilvet tekivät hetkellisen paluun pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenteeseen, kun Tikkurilasta klo 16:36 lähteneessä 3 Sm1:n N-junassa nämä klassiset metalliplakaatit olivat.

----------


## Compact

> 23.1.
> 
> Määränpääkilvet tekivät hetkellisen paluun pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenteeseen, kun Tikkurilasta klo 16:36 lähteneessä 3 Sm1:n N-junassa nämä klassiset metalliplakaatit olivat.


Oletko varma, että ne olivat metalliset?

----------


## tlajunen

> Oletko varma, että ne olivat metalliset?


Ovat materiaaliltaan muovia.

----------


## Prompter

> Ovat materiaaliltaan muovia.


Tämä selvä, kiitos vain.

----------


## LimoSWN

11.2 
Sm5 08 @ s suuntaan Hel. Juna tulee ilman tunnuksia usein Kauklahden asemalle saman huomasin toisessa sm5 yksikön kanssa. Sisällä on kuitenkin linjatunnus

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 11.2.2014

Sm5 32 M-junassa

----------


## Bussipoika

12.2

IC2 979 ajettiin Pendolino-kalustolla.

----------


## Prompter

Sm5-junassa häiriköitiin kirveen kanssa:

http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2014...46064_uu.shtml

----------


## LimoSWN

20.2

Sm2 6x59 teipattu DanUp mainokseen.sisällä vanha normaali luukki.

----------


## LimoSWN

26.2.14
E-juna Kauklahdesta klo. 07.43 ajetaan tuplana Sm5 (23+11)

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 26.2.14
> E-juna Kauklahdesta klo. 07.43 ajetaan tuplana Sm5 (23+11)


Tuo juna on tosiaan mennyt 2 Sm5:nä viime lokakuun aikataulumuutoksesta lähtien. Muutenhan tupla-Flirt ei ole erityisen yleinen Rantaradalla.

----------


## LimoSWN

28.2.14 

Sm 5:t 31 ja 32 molemmat Leppävaarassa rantaradan liikenteessä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

23.03.14 Helsinki

Ic2 173 klo 1406 Helsinki-Seinäjoki pikajunakalustolla eli vararungolla.

----------


## LimoSWN

31.3 alkaen Rantaradalla voi nähdä tuplana Sm5:a 
jotenka

31.3.14 
Sm5 #05+ Sm5 #14


02.04.14 
Sm5 #20+ Sm5 #23 ( U 8454, KKN-HKI )

----------


## Joonas Pio

2.4.

IC 3:ssa oli ERd-ravintolavaunu.

----------


## Rattivaunu

18.4.2014, Helsinki

Viimein havainto toisen tilauserän Sm5:stä kaupallisessa liikenteessä: Sm5 #33 liikkuu pitkänäperjantaina M-reitillä.

----------


## Carrusfani

> 18.4.2014, Helsinki
> 
> Viimein havainto toisen tilauserän Sm5:stä kaupallisessa liikenteessä: Sm5 #33 liikkuu pitkänäperjantaina M-reitillä.


Havaittu tänään myös S-reitillä.

----------


## tlajunen

> 18.4.2014, Helsinki
> 
> Viimein havainto toisen tilauserän Sm5:stä kaupallisessa liikenteessä: Sm5 #33 liikkuu pitkänäperjantaina M-reitillä.


#34 ollut liikenteessä jo torstaina: http://vaunut.org/keskustelut/index.....html#msg51022

----------


## Joonas Pio

19.4.

IC2 90 (Jyväskylä-Helsinki) korvattu Pendolino-rungolla.

----------


## Karosa

Lauantai 19.4.

Vanhan sinisen vaunun akusto kärähti Rovaniemellä;
http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2014...26771_uu.shtml

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 19.4.
> 
> IC2 90 (Jyväskylä-Helsinki) korvattu Pendolino-rungolla.


Tässä vielä kuva.

----------


## Prompter

6.5.

Sm5 15 I-junassa. 
H 230 kahdella Sr1:llä (3074 ja 3111).

----------


## Miccoz

6.5.

Vankienkuljetusvaunu(?) 11004 IC 71:n perässä Helsingissä lähdössä Kajaaniin suuntaan.

Tupla Viking Line (6x97&6x99) I-juna 7.53 Tikkurilasta Helsinkiin.

----------


## Karosa

> 6.5.
> 
> Vankienkuljetusvaunu(?) 11004 IC 71:n perässä Helsingissä lähdössä Kajaaniin suuntaan.


Kajaanin junien perässä nuo Nom:it yleensä muistaakseni menee.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Sm5 #35 M-junassa maanantaiaamuna 12.5.2014.

----------


## Huppu

Ke 14.5.2014
IC2 959 (Helsinki-Turku klo 16.02-17.57) hajosi Huopalahteen. Merkillistä ettei parin kilometrin päässä Ilmalan suuresta junavarikosta olevaa junaa saa korvattua varakalustolla (eikö Helsingissä pitäisi olla myös vararunko?), vaan matkustajat jätetiin odottamaan seuraavaa tunnin päästä menevää junaa (joka jo valmiiksi täynnä matkustajia eli seisoivat), näissähän (klo 16 ja 17) junissahan matkustavat sekä Turun satamaan laivalle menevät, että työmatkalaiset.

----------


## pehkonen

> Ke 14.5.2014
> IC2 959 (Helsinki-Turku klo 16.02-17.57) hajosi Huopalahteen. Merkillistä ettei parin kilometrin päässä Ilmalan suuresta junavarikosta olevaa junaa saa korvattua varakalustolla (eikö Helsingissä pitäisi olla myös vararunko?), vaan matkustajat jätetiin odottamaan seuraavaa tunnin päästä menevää junaa (joka jo valmiiksi täynnä matkustajia eli seisoivat), näissähän (klo 16 ja 17) junissahan matkustavat sekä Turun satamaan laivalle menevät, että työmatkalaiset.


Olisikohan asia vain niin, että seisottamalla matkustajia tunti Huopalahdessa vältettiin suurempi junasotku yksiraiteisella Rantaradalla. Olisi varmaankin mennyt sopiva tovi, että varajuna saadaan paikalle. Varsinkin, kun sekaan tulee vielä klo 16.32 lähtevä Karjaan lähijuna. Taas hyvä syy rakentaan Kirkkonummen ja Kupittaan välille yhtenäinen toinen raide.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Ke 14.5.2014
> IC2 959 (Helsinki-Turku klo 16.02-17.57) hajosi Huopalahteen. Merkillistä ettei parin kilometrin päässä Ilmalan suuresta junavarikosta olevaa junaa saa korvattua varakalustolla (eikö Helsingissä pitäisi olla myös vararunko?), vaan matkustajat jätetiin odottamaan seuraavaa tunnin päästä menevää junaa (joka jo valmiiksi täynnä matkustajia eli seisoivat), näissähän (klo 16 ja 17) junissahan matkustavat sekä Turun satamaan laivalle menevät, että työmatkalaiset.


Sotkun kruunasi kuuleman mukaan Kivihaassa pohjoisella keskiraiteella ollut vaihdevika, joka aiheutti sen, että vielä klo 21 aikoihin Helsinkiin päin ajettiin pelkästään kaupunkirataa pitkin, eli eteläistä keskiraidetta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

22.5.

IC 4:ssä oli tänään ERd-ravintolavaunu, numeroa en nähnyt.

----------


## Bussipoika

10.6

S94 ajettiin Ilmalan vararungolla. Tikkurilaan tultaessa oltiin 45 minuuttia jäljessä aikataulusta  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Sm5 #36 on ollut muutaman päivän jo kaupallisessa liikenteessä. Oma ensihavaintoni on tältä aamulta, tosin sekin oli siirto kolmen FLIRTin letkassa Ilmalasta Helsingin päärautatieasemalle, josta yksikkö toki on jatkanut kaupallisessa ajossa.

Kaksikerroksisia ERd-ravintolavaunuja on ainakin numeroon 28707 saakka normaalissa liikenteessä. Viime perjantaina IC 55:ssä oli ERd 28705 (varsin uusi sekin) ja junassa oli edellisen ohella lisäravintolana Rbkt 26905, joka lienee kaupallisen henkilövaunukaluston vanhin - joskin eräässä vaiheessa sisältä uusittu - yksilö (museo- yms. kalustoa ei huomioida).

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kaksikerroksisia ERd-ravintolavaunuja on ainakin numeroon 28707 saakka normaalissa liikenteessä.


Matkustin eilen IC 113:ssa ERd-vaunussa numeroltaan 28710.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Matkustin eilen IC 113:ssa ERd-vaunussa numeroltaan 28710.


Niitä onkin sitten tullut tiheään tahtiin tehtaalta ulos ja vähän sen jälkeen liikenteeseen. Toukokuun 9. päivä Resiina-keskustelun mukaan 28709 on siirretty Kajaanista etelään. Ei taida mennä enää pitkään siihen, kun koko ensimmäinen tilauserä on liikenteessä.

----------


## TEP70

> Niitä onkin sitten tullut tiheään tahtiin tehtaalta ulos ja vähän sen jälkeen liikenteeseen. Toukokuun 9. päivä Resiina-keskustelun mukaan 28709 on siirretty Kajaanista etelään. Ei taida mennä enää pitkään siihen, kun koko ensimmäinen tilauserä on liikenteessä.


Eikös 28712 jo viime viikon keskiviikkona tullut alas? Saa nähdä, tuleeko ensi viikolla vielä yksi ennen kesälomia.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eikös 28712 jo viime viikon keskiviikkona tullut alas? Saa nähdä, tuleeko ensi viikolla vielä yksi ennen kesälomia.


Kyllä, vaunut.org:n havaintojen mukaan jo 12:s ERd on toimitettu tehtaalta etelään.

----------


## Bussipoika

19.7

S 94 Jyväskylästä Helsinkiin törmäsi ihmiseen Tampereella: http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...716358294.html

----------


## killerpop

> 19.7
> 
> S 94 Jyväskylästä Helsinkiin törmäsi ihmiseen Tampereella: http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...716358294.html


Saiko sama juna saalista vielä Hämeenlinnassakin?
http://www.tilannehuone.fi/tehtava.p...ab3ac3e13c2496

----------


## Bussipoika

> 19.7
> 
> S 94 Jyväskylästä Helsinkiin törmäsi ihmiseen Tampereella





> Saiko sama juna saalista vielä Hämeenlinnassakin?


Aika epäonninen tämä vuoro kyllä on ollut... Joka kerta kun olen tällä mennyt, niin ollut joka kerta myöhässä eri syistä. Tämä ei taida muuten olla ensimmäinen kerta kun tämän yön pendovuoron alle on jäänyt ihmisiä.

----------


## Prompter

Flirt 37 havaittu kaupallisessa liikenteessä N-linjalla tänään 20.7. ja eilen 19.7.

----------


## tohpeeri

Mikähän juna mahtoi olla kyseessä? Tänään 20.7. n. klo 18.02 meni Eläintarhan kohdalla Helsingin asemalle päin ilmeisesti Päärataa pitkin juna missä oli Sr2, kaksikerroksinen ic- vaunu, kaksi sinistä vaunua ja kolme yksikerroksista ic-vaunua.

----------


## Bussipoika

Itse veikkaisin, että tuo on joko Joensuusta tuleva IC10, tai Joensuuhun lähtevä IC11...

----------


## tlajunen

> Itse veikkaisin, että tuo on joko Joensuusta tuleva IC10, tai Joensuuhun lähtevä IC11...


IC 10:n tuloaika Helsinkiin on vasta 19:48, eli eipä oikein millään voinut olla se. Myöskin, mikäli havainnon mukaan juna on kulkenut päärataa ja veturi edellä Helsingin suuntaan, niin eipä se voinut myöskään olla mikään lähtevä.

Mysteeriksi jäänee toistaiseksi.  :Smile:

----------


## Bussipoika

> IC 10:n tuloaika Helsinkiin on vasta 19:48, eli eipä oikein millään voinut olla se. Myöskin, mikäli havainnon mukaan juna on kulkenut päärataa ja veturi edellä Helsingin suuntaan, niin eipä se voinut myöskään olla mikään lähtevä.
> 
> Mysteeriksi jäänee toistaiseksi.


Hupsista, katsoin vähän väärin tuota havaintoaikaa  :Laughing:  En usko, että tuo on mikään IC2 (88, 114 tai 964, jotka tulevat siis tuohon aikaan)...
Havainnossa on kirjattu, että oli "menossa Helsinkiin päin", joten veturi saattoi olla kummassa päässä tahansa  :Wink:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Helsingin / Ilmalan vararunkona (nro 1) näyttää  juuri nyt olevan tuollainen kokoonpano vaunuston osalta. Sitä en osaa sanoa, missä merkityksessä se on mahdollisesti sunnuntaina liikkunut silloisella havaintopaikalla.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Helsingin / Ilmalan vararunkona (nro 1) näyttää  juuri nyt olevan tuollainen kokoonpano vaunuston osalta. Sitä en osaa sanoa, missä merkityksessä se on mahdollisesti sunnuntaina liikkunut silloisella havaintopaikalla.


Juhana Nordlund ilmoittaa  vaunut.orgin sivuilla, että  Helsingin vararungossa olisi tällä hetkellä tuollainen vaunusto  joten juna on ilmeisesti tullut hieman myöhässä joko Tampereelta tai Jyväskylästä. Veturi oli siis Helsingin päässä.

----------


## Lamuski

Dm12-kiskobussi havaittu tänään Pasilan kohdilla matkalla Rautatieasemaa kohti noin klo 13.40. Hsl-alueen paikallisjunilla tulee matkusteltua lähes päivittäin, enkä ole ennen kiskobussia täällä päin havainnut. Liekö ollut Ilmalassa huollossa tms?

----------


## tohpeeri

> Dm12-kiskobussi havaittu tänään Pasilan kohdilla matkalla Rautatieasemaa kohti noin klo 13.40. Hsl-alueen paikallisjunilla tulee matkusteltua lähes päivittäin, enkä ole ennen kiskobussia täällä päin havainnut. Liekö ollut Ilmalassa huollossa tms?


Eikös tämä ole normaalia keskiviikkoisin, takaisinhan se menee torstai-iltaisin joskus puoli yhdeksän maissa.

----------


## vompatti

> Eikös tämä ole normaalia keskiviikkoisin, takaisinhan se menee torstai-iltaisin joskus puoli yhdeksän maissa.


Milloin se sitten on epänormaalia? Näin maanantaina 4.8. Dm12-kiskobussin matkalla Huopalahdesta Ilmalaan. Kello oli noin 22.

Tänään kello 0.04 meni työnnettiin keltaisia vaunuja Mäkkylän suunnasta kohti Leppävaaran asemaa. Nopeus oli ehkäpä 10 km/h. Sama juna palasi varsin vauhdikkaasti takaisin Mäkkylän suuntaan kello 00.10. Näin pimeällä en erottanut varmaksi muuta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

7.8.

IC 12 ajettiin Ilmalan vararungolla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

IC 1 lähti uuden periaatteen mukaisella kokoonpanolla Helsingistä Joensuuhun. Koko nelivaunuinen vaunusto oli kaksikerroksinen. Myyntinumerolla 4 kulki (ja kulkee edelleen) kaksikerrosravintola ERd. Ennen vanhaan ravintolavaunu oli kovin harvoin kokoonpanon jommassakummassa päässä. ERd-ravintolavaunussa on toki muunkinlaisia paikkoja kuin itse ravintolaosaston istuimia.

----------


## TEP70

Eilen 10.8. oli IC 77 komea, kun junassa oli peräti kahdeksan kaksikerrosvaunua. Seuraavan aamun lähteviin juniin siirrettiin kaksi nelivaunuista kaksikerroksista junarunkoa. Veturin virroitin vaurioitui Hiirolassa ja monien mutkien jälkeen vaunut taisivat päätyä Kajaaniin lopulta S 79:nä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Eilen 10.8. oli IC 77 komea, kun junassa oli peräti kahdeksan kaksikerrosvaunua.


Helsingin ja Kouvolan välillä se oli vielä komeampi.  :Smile: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jSZRUJFVa0

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jSZRUJFVa0


Junapornoa! Tuosta puuttuu nykykalustosta enää ohjausvaunu.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> IC 1 lähti uuden periaatteen mukaisella kokoonpanolla Helsingistä Joensuuhun. Koko nelivaunuinen vaunusto oli kaksikerroksinen.


Itse näin myös IC 4:n ja IC 82:n samanlaisella kokoonpanolla.

----------


## tohpeeri

IC 88:n ,Jyväskylä - Helsinki. vaunusto oli väärinpäin, Edo pohjoispäässä.

----------


## Bussipoika

> IC 1 lähti uuden periaatteen mukaisella kokoonpanolla Helsingistä Joensuuhun. Koko nelivaunuinen vaunusto oli kaksikerroksinen. Myyntinumerolla 4 kulki (ja kulkee edelleen) kaksikerrosravintola ERd. Ennen vanhaan ravintolavaunu oli kovin harvoin kokoonpanon jommassakummassa päässä. ERd-ravintolavaunussa on toki muunkinlaisia paikkoja kuin itse ravintolaosaston istuimia.





> Itse näin myös IC 4:n ja IC 82:n samanlaisella kokoonpanolla.


Myös IC 5 kulki tänään nelivaunuisella kokoonpanolla

IC 49 ajettiin kuudella vaunulla (Edb, Ed, Ed, ERd, Ex, Ex)

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Myös IC 5 kulki tänään nelivaunuisella kokoonpanolla


Kuin myös IC 11.

----------


## tohpeeri

Onkohan Riihimäen junissa matkustajat vähentyneet vai miksi junia on lyhennetty? Esim. 15.48 Helsingistä lähtevässä H-junassa on iät ja ajat ollut neljä yksikköä, nyt kun juna on mataloitunut, siinä on kolme yksikköä. Samoin jo pitkään Sm4- junana ollut 18.19 lähtevä R on menettänyt kolmannen yksikkönsä. Veturijunatkin ovat lyhentyneet. Muistaakseni 16.36. lähdössä oli ennen 9 vaunua, nyt 6. Oudolta tuntuu sekin, että kun 16.02 lähtö muutettiin Sm-junaksi, siinä on yksiköitä vain kolme.

----------


## TuomasM

> Onkohan Riihimäen junissa matkustajat vähentyneet vai miksi junia on lyhennetty? Esim. 15.48 Helsingistä lähtevässä H-junassa on iät ja ajat ollut neljä yksikköä, nyt kun juna on mataloitunut, siinä on kolme yksikköä. Samoin jo pitkään Sm4- junana ollut 18.19 lähtevä R on menettänyt kolmannen yksikkönsä. Veturijunatkin ovat lyhentyneet. Muistaakseni 16.36. lähdössä oli ennen 9 vaunua, nyt 6. Oudolta tuntuu sekin, että kun 16.02 lähtö muutettiin Sm-junaksi, siinä on yksiköitä vain kolme.


Vai olisiko VR:llä vielä käytössä lyhyemmät "kesäkokoonpanot", vaikka aikataulukausi onkin vaihtunut? Myös keväällä kahdella Sm5:llä ajetut loppuiltapäivän +- n. klo 17 M-junat ajetaan nyt yhdellä rungolla.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Vai olisiko VR:llä vielä käytössä lyhyemmät "kesäkokoonpanot", vaikka aikataulukausi onkin vaihtunut? Myös keväällä kahdella Sm5:llä ajetut loppuiltapäivän +- n. klo 17 M-junat ajetaan nyt yhdellä rungolla.


Saman olen huomannut. Toisaalta 15.48. H ajettiin kesäkaudella neljällä yksiköllä, nyt Sm4:nä kolmella vai onko niissä niin paljon enemmän paikkoja. Rantaradan iltapäivän ainoa 3-yksikköinen U kuitenkin piteni vanhaan malliin heti maanantaina. lähtee Hkistä 16 jälkeen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tänään (18.8.2014) on kiskoilla nähty tällaista.

----------


## kuukanko

Sm5 38 seisoo juuri nyt Helsingin päärautatieaseman raiteella 14.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Sm5 38 seisoo juuri nyt Helsingin päärautatieaseman raiteella 14.


Nyt perjantaina 38 oli mm. K-reitillä. Iltapäivällä sen kumppanina oli toinen tuore yksikkö, 36.

----------


## kuukanko

> Nyt perjantaina 38 oli mm. K-reitillä. Iltapäivällä sen kumppanina oli toinen tuore yksikkö, 36.


Aamuruuhkassa sama parivaljakko oli I-reitillä.

----------


## Antero Alku

IC 169 kohtasi tänään klo 12:37 hirven ennen Pyhällöntien siltaa Lempäälän eteläpuolella. Niinpä tuli tilaisuus kokea IC2-junan hätäjarrutus. Ei pysynyt tyhjä limsapullo enää pystyssä pöydällä.  :Smile:  Kuljettaja paikkasi jarruputkivaurion eli katkenneen jarruputken sulkuventtiilin aiheuttaman vuodon veturin edessä puutulpalla, ja matka pääsi jatkumaan 13:00. Tampereelle saavuttiin noin 13:20.

Tämä on toinen kerta, kun osun Tampereen junaan, joka osuu hirveen. Edellisestä kerrasta on tosin noin 35 vuotta, ja hirvi hortoili Linnanmäen kohdalla. Seuraus oli kuitenkin sama: jarruletkun sulkuventtiili tyvestä poikki ja juna seisoo alhaisen jarruletkun paineen vuoksi. Korjauskin sama, mutta 1970-luvulla kuljettaja sai veistää tapin kirveellä radanreunan koivikosta.

Kohtaaja oli tällä kertaa Sr2 3237. Osuma tuli vasempaan etunurkkaan, joka sitten vähän punasteli. Punaisia roiskeita oli myös ekan Ed:n nurkassa. Hirven luut ovat aika tukevaa tavaraa ja kolisivat melko remakasti vielä kulkusuunnassa viimeisenkin vaunun Edo 28611:n alla.

Antero

----------


## Bussipoika

17.9

Tänään iltapäiväruuhkan aikaan I- ja K-junat myöhästelivät reilusti. Syynä oli ainakin infotaulujen mukaan radalle juossut peura (*!*)

----------


## scaniaboy

Käytetäänkö enään a&m:llä sm 2&3 junia

----------


## Matkalainen

> Käytetäänkö enään a&m:llä sm 2&3 junia


Sm3 on Pendolino.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Käytetäänkö enään a&m:llä sm 2&3 junia


Taisit tarkoittaa Sm1 - 2 -kalustoa. Kyllä niitä A:lla vielä ruuhkassa näkee, mutta M:llä niiden (tarkoituksellinen) käyttö on päättynyt.

Havaintona (tuli tästä jutusta mieleen), että Sm5 #39 on viime aikoina liikkunut ahkerasti varsinkin Huopalahden suunnan reiteillä.

----------


## scaniaboy

> Taisit tarkoittaa Sm1 - 2 -kalustoa. Kyllä niitä A:lla vielä ruuhkassa näkee, mutta M:llä niiden (tarkoituksellinen) käyttö on päättynyt.


näin viime kesänä vielä sm3junan m:llä

----------


## tlajunen

> näin viime kesänä vielä sm3junan m:llä


Epäilen. Sm3 on Pendolino.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> näin viime kesänä vielä sm3junan m:llä


Sm-junista lähiliikenteeseen soveltuvia ovat sarjat Sm1, Sm2, Sm4 ja Sm5. Niitä kaikkia on eri aikoina liikkunut M:lläkin. Sm4-junia Vantaankoskenradalla liikkui säännöllisesti vielä kesällä 2011, mutta sen jälkeen ne siirtyivät pääasiassa nopeaan lähiliikenteeseen. 

Kuten tlajunen kertoi, Sm3- eli Pendolino-kalustoa ei ole käytetty M-reitillä eikä lähiliikenteessä muutenkaan. Joskus aikanaan Turusta tullut Pendolino on voinut jossain hyvin poikkeuksellisessa tapauksessa ottaa lähiliikennematkustajia joltain väliasemalta, mutta tätä ei nyt lasketa tähän juttuun.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Kuten tlajunen kertoi, Sm3- eli Pendolino-kalustoa ei ole käytetty M-reitillä eikä lähiliikenteessä muutenkaan. Joskus aikanaan Turusta tullut Pendolino on voinut jossain hyvin poikkeuksellisessa tapauksessa ottaa lähiliikennematkustajia joltain väliasemalta, mutta tätä ei nyt lasketa tähän juttuun.


Pahasti ohi aiheen, mutta onko Tampereelta tuleva Pendo/IC ottanut jossakin poikkeustilanteessa matkustajia kyytiin esim. Tampereen ja Riihimäen välissä olevilta pikkuasemilta taikka Hyvinkäältä? Tai Lahdesta tuleva juna Z-junan asemilta Mäntsälästä ja Haarajoella?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Pahasti ohi aiheen, mutta onko Tampereelta tuleva Pendo/IC ottanut jossakin poikkeustilanteessa matkustajia kyytiin esim. Tampereen ja Riihimäen välissä olevilta pikkuasemilta taikka Hyvinkäältä? Tai Lahdesta tuleva juna Z-junan asemilta Mäntsälästä ja Haarajoella?


Omakohtaisia kokemuksia on tuon kaltaisesta: Hämeenlinnasta tullessani IC:llä Helsinkiin pysähdyimme poikkeuksellisesti Turengissa ja Ryttylässä paikaten peruttua taajamajunaa. Ensin oli tieto, että IC korvaisi R:n Riihimäen ja Helsingin välillä, mutta niin ei lopulta tehty (sillä kerralla), Hyvinkää, Jokela jne. jäivät oikean R:n hoidettaviksi.

----------


## scaniaboy

> Epäilen. Sm3 on Pendolino.


No onko se sitten sm 4 mitä käytetään r,h,z:llä

----------


## vristo

> No onko se sitten sm 4 mitä käytetään r,h,z:llä


Nimenomaan Sm4.

----------


## Bussipoika

13.10

Z-juna Lahteen klo. 19:41  ajettiin yhdellä Sm2- yksiköllä.
H-juna Riihimäelle klo. 19:48 ajettiin kahdella Sm2-yksiköllä.
Missäköhän Puput piileskelevät?

----------


## Joonas Pio

16.10.

S104:n ja S700:n yhteenkytkentä S104:ksi Kouvolassa ei onnistunut, joten matka jatkuu S700:n rungolla loppumatkan, 20 minuuttia myöhässä.

Hyvin ovat VR:llä onnistuneet pilaamaan ennen niin luotettavan junan 104 maineen, kun se muuttui IC:stä Pendolinoksi 11.8., eikä vielä ole edes talvi. Tämä oli kolmas kertani elokuun jälkeen, kun 104:llä matkustan ja se on ollut myöhässä.

----------


## sm3

Eikös monessa pendossa ole jo kiinteästi ulkona olevat kytkimet, oliko noissa? Vai tuleekohan silti ongelmia kuitenkin, olen ymmärtänyt että ongelma olisi nimenomaan sen kytkimen saamisessa ulos pendon keulasta. Eli ongelma poistuisi kun kaikissa pendolinoissa on nuo uusitut kytkimet.

----------


## Toni Lassila

> Eikös monessa pendossa ole jo kiinteästi ulkona olevat kytkimet, oliko noissa? Vai tuleekohan silti ongelmia kuitenkin, olen ymmärtänyt että ongelma olisi nimenomaan sen kytkimen saamisessa ulos pendon keulasta. Eli ongelma poistuisi kun kaikissa pendolinoissa on nuo uusitut kytkimet.


Ei ole kaikissa vielä tuttikytkimiä. Rumiahan ne uudet kytkimet ovat, mutta toivottavasti ne ongelmat vähenevät.

----------


## ana

24.10.14 Vantaa

Sm2 6x60+6x76 M-junassa puolenpäivän aikoihin

----------


## Rattivaunu

Jostain syystä täällä ei ole näkynyt mainintaa siitä, että Sm1-junista näkyy liikenteessä enää uudemman pään yksilöitä. Itse en ole nähnyt ainuttakaan yksikköä väliltä 6001 - 6025 viime viikon puolenvälin jälkeen. Tänään liikenteessä näkyi mm. 6028 sekä jokunen päivä sitten 6027. Eniten olen havainnut yksiköitä 6041 - 6050.

Arvelen, että yksiköillä 6001 - 6025 on ajot ajettu. Sarjan alkupää (6001 - 6006) on ollut pois kaupallisesta käytöstä jo pidempään, samoin sekä erinäisiä yksiköitä sieltä täältä.

----------


## aki

> Arvelen, että yksiköillä 6001 - 6025 on ajot ajettu. Sarjan alkupää (6001 - 6006) on ollut pois kaupallisesta käytöstä jo pidempään, samoin sekä erinäisiä yksiköitä sieltä täältä.


Mä olenkin odotellut että milloin Sm1-junia aletaan poistaa urakalla. Ei niitä kaikkia enää liikennekäyttöön tarvita kun lähes kaikki flirtit ovat jo liikenteessä. Tarvittaisiinko oikeasti enää yhtään koska 41 Sm5-yksikköä korvaa enemmän kalustoa kuin kaikki 50 Sm1-yksikköä yhteensä.

----------


## SD202

> Jostain syystä täällä ei ole näkynyt mainintaa siitä, että Sm1-junista näkyy liikenteessä enää uudemman pään yksilöitä. Itse en ole nähnyt ainuttakaan yksikköä väliltä 6001 - 6025 viime viikon puolenvälin jälkeen. Tänään liikenteessä näkyi mm. 6028 sekä jokunen päivä sitten 6027. Eniten olen havainnut yksiköitä 6041 - 6050.
> 
> Arvelen, että yksiköillä 6001 - 6025 on ajot ajettu. Sarjan alkupää (6001 - 6006) on ollut pois kaupallisesta käytöstä jo pidempään, samoin sekä erinäisiä yksiköitä sieltä täältä.


Itsekin muistan vielä viime viikolla nähneeni mm. 6009:n ajossa, mutta ehkä tosiaan viikossa on tapahtunut melko paljon muutoksia.

Tänään muuten klo 19.50 tienoilla Koivukylän ohitti tyhjä Sm1 -pari. Matka oli kohti pohjoista eli oliko viimeinen matka kyseessä? Junayksiköiden numeroita en valitettavasti nähnyt.

----------


## Mika123

Minkä ihmeen takia M-junat ajetaan iltapäivän osalta aina klo 15.30 asti vain yhdellä junarungolla? ei mitään järkeä, tupaten täynnä niin kaupunkiin, kuin Vantaankoskenkin suuntaan. Eikös vielä kesällä jo klo 14:00 jälkeen ajettu kahdella? Miksei enään? luulisi, että kesä on se hiljaisempi aika työmatkalaisista. Ps. Myös Iltapäivän E, U, S -junat olisi hyvä ajaa kahdella vaunulla, nämä myös aivan täynnä. Esim. Hki:stä klo 15:07 U-junassa oli vielä kesällä kaksi vaunua, nykyään vain yksi. Mihin katosi kesän ns. pitkät junat? Menivätkö I-reitille, siellä näyttää lisääntyneen flirtit.

Varsinkin rantaradan junat jäävät aikataulusta muutaman minuutin jälkeen, kun jokaisella asemalla pysähdys kestää hieman pidempään, kiitos hirveän ruuhkan.

----------


## TEP70

> 13.10
> 
> Z-juna Lahteen klo. 19:41  ajettiin yhdellä Sm2- yksiköllä.
> H-juna Riihimäelle klo. 19:48 ajettiin kahdella Sm2-yksiköllä.
> Missäköhän Puput piileskelevät?


H:t 19.12 Helsinkiin ja 19.48 sieltä pois taidetaan ajaa ainakin joka arkipäivä Sm1/2-kalustolla suunnitellusti. Z:llä en ole Sm1/2-kalustoa aikoihin nähnyt, se lienee poikkeustapaus.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> H:t 19.12 Helsinkiin ja 19.48 sieltä pois taidetaan ajaa ainakin joka arkipäivä Sm1/2-kalustolla suunnitellusti.


VR:n (26.10. voimaan tulleessa) lähiliikenneaikataulussa on kyllä molemmat ko. junat merkitty ajettavaksi matalalattiaisella kalustolla. En tosin tiedä tilanteesta ennen 26.10., jolloin tuo havaintokin on tehty.

----------


## Bussipoika

> H:t 19.12 Helsinkiin ja 19.48 sieltä pois taidetaan ajaa ainakin joka arkipäivä Sm1/2-kalustolla suunnitellusti. Z:llä en ole Sm1/2-kalustoa aikoihin nähnyt, se lienee poikkeustapaus.





> VR:n (26.10. voimaan tulleessa) lähiliikenneaikataulussa on kyllä molemmat ko. junat merkitty ajettavaksi matalalattiaisella kalustolla. En tosin tiedä tilanteesta ennen 26.10., jolloin tuo havaintokin on tehty.


Kyllä asia oli vanhoissakin aikatauluissa niin kuin Joonas sanoi, eli matalalla kalustolla ajettiin. Lisäksi 19.12 juna ei ehdi mitenkään kääntyä takaisin 36:ssa minuutissa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Aamuhämärissä (31.10.) näytti siltä, että R-juna Helsingistä klo 6:19 lähti neljällä vanhalla Sm:llä, niistä ainakin yksi oli Sm1. N Keravalle meni, joskin omia raiteitaan, liki tuon hätkähdyttävän R:n perässä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Saavuin hetki sitten kotiin Sm5 #40:llä, reitti on A.

----------


## Prompter

6.11.

Flirt 41 rullaili juuri äsken (14:38) ulointa raidetta Oulunkylän aseman ohi etelän suuntaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Arvelen, että yksiköillä 6001 - 6025 on ajot ajettu.


En ehkä arvellutkaan ihan oikein, nimittäin 6022 seisoi 20 minuuttia sitten Helsingin päärautatieaseman raiteella 15. Kyseinen yksikkö on saneerattu vuonna 2000 eli viimeisten joukossa, joten en sitä itse kyllä ihan ensimmäisenä poistaisikaan. Myös 6023 on saneerattu verrattain myöhään Sm1:ksi, mutta siitä minulla ei ole havaintoja noin pariin - kolmeen viikkoon.

----------


## LimoSWN

12.11.2014

SM2 6x51 + SM2 6x81 + SM1 6x28 ajeli aamulla tunnuksella E, joista SM1 6028 oli töhritty

----------


## Huppu

To 13.11.2014
S57 (Klo 17.30 lähtenyt Pendolino Helsinki-Tampere-Vaasa) ajetaan värikkäällä korvaavalla kalustolla, sillä kalusto viimeisestä ensimmäiseen: Ehf 29901 (ent. Sibelius junan vaunu), Ei 27018 (pikajunan vaunu), Rk 27818 (ravintolavaunu "kultainen kulkuri"), kolme intercityn yksikerroksista vaunua (Ex 26317, Ex 26223, Ex 26316,) ja yksi intercityn kaksikerroksinen vaunu (Ed 28079); Veturina Sr2 3243.

----------


## Bussipoika

15.11

Klo 12:19 Helsingistä lähtenyt R kääntyikin Riihimäellä 13:14 Helsinkiin lähteväksi H-junaksi raiteella 7. Tampereelle jatkavat matkustajat ohjattiin raiteelle 5 2-yksikköiseen sm4:ään kohti Tamperetta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Myös 6023 on saneerattu verrattain myöhään Sm1:ksi, mutta siitä minulla ei ole havaintoja noin pariin - kolmeen viikkoon.


Nyt on havainto 6023:stakin. Se saapui tänään 17.11. Y-junana Helsinkiin hieman klo 14 jälkeen. Rantaradan ongelmien vuoksi melko pian sen jälkeen Helsinkiin saapui vielä toinenkin Y-juna, sen kalustona oli 6032.

----------


## TEP70

> Kyllä asia oli vanhoissakin aikatauluissa niin kuin Joonas sanoi, eli matalalla kalustolla ajettiin. Lisäksi 19.12 juna ei ehdi mitenkään kääntyä takaisin 36:ssa minuutissa.


Tarkoitin Helsinkiin klo 19.12 saapuvaa H-junaa, joka kääntyisi H:ksi klo 19.48.

22.10. juuri näin ajettiin, mutta ehkä sekin oli poikkeustilanne. Kesäaikatauluissa (10.8. saakka) tuo H 19.48 on vielä merkitty ajettavaksi korkealattiaisella kalustolla.

----------


## Allison

Junakaluston kunnossapidossa on nyt Ilmalassa vakavaa häikkää. Allegroista on joinain päivinä toiminut vain yksi neljästä ja siksi junia on käännetty Kouvolassa. Sm4-fleetistä on saatu toimimaan kerrallaan pahimmillaan alle 20.

Toki kunnossapito on ollut akilleen kantapää ennenkin mutta nyt on peli lähtenyt lapasesta oikein pahemman kerran.

----------


## Prompter

1.12.

Sm5-pari lähdössä Tikkurilasta I-vuorolle 7:13 raiteelta 3, ainakin aiemmin lähtöraide on ollut 5  :Shocked:

----------


## Miccoz

> 1.12.
> 
> Sm5-pari lähdössä Tikkurilasta I-vuorolle 7:13 raiteelta 3, ainakin aiemmin lähtöraide on ollut 5


1.12.

Helsingistä 8.15 lähtevä I-juna (2x Sm5) lähti raiteelta 7.
IC 71 lähti raiteelta 4, koostumus oli 3 x kaksikerrosvaunuja, duetto+, yksikerrosvaunu (olisikohan ollut Expt) ja keulilla Sr2

----------


## Huppu

> 1.12.
> 
> Sm5-pari lähdössä Tikkurilasta I-vuorolle 7:13 raiteelta 3, ainakin aiemmin lähtöraide on ollut 5


´
^
Noita yksittäisiä poikkeuksia on aina välillä, jos raide 5 on varattu tai Tikkurilan rakenteilla olevan aseman ylikulkusillan rakentaminen sitä vaatii.

----------


## Prompter

9.12.

Sm5 41 havaittu Helsingistä 14:41 Keravalle  lähteneen N-junan kakkosyksikkönä.

----------


## Bussipoika

19.12

Sm2 6x61 maalattu vihreäksi. Näyttää nykyään tältä: http://helsinginliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat...ista/photo.jpg

----------


## petro

Helsingin Kivihaassa (Huopalahden ja Ilmalan välissä) jalankulkusilta ylittää radan. Syksyn aikana siltaan on ilmestynyt neljä nopeusvalvontakameraa (tai ainakin siltä näyttävää). Kaksi kameraa on länteenpäin ja kaksi itäänpäin. Aina junan kulkiessa sillan ali kamerassa välähtää salama. Mikähän on näiden kameroiden tarkoitus?


https://www.google.fi/maps/@60.21101.../data=!3m1!1e3

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Helsingin Kivihaassa (Huopalahden ja Ilmalan välissä) jalankulkusilta ylittää radan. Syksyn aikana siltaan on ilmestynyt neljä nopeusvalvontakameraa (tai ainakin siltä näyttävää). Kaksi kameraa on länteenpäin ja kaksi itäänpäin. Aina junan kulkiessa sillan ali kamerassa välähtää salama. Mikähän on näiden kameroiden tarkoitus?
> 
> 
> https://www.google.fi/maps/@60.21101.../data=!3m1!1e3


Taitavat olla virroitinvalvontakameroita veturien ja moottorivaunujen virroittimien hiilien kunnon seurantaan.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Taitavat olla virroitinvalvontakameroita veturien ja moottorivaunujen virroittimien hiilien kunnon seurantaan.


Jaa-a, kun olin VR:n operaatiokeskuksessa muutama viikko sitten, niin monitorissa näkyivät virroitinkamerat vain hieman Linnunlaulun jälkeen Helsingissä, muutama kamera Kouvolan seudulla ja muutama Oulun seudulla. Saattaa toki olla, ettei siinä näkyneet kaikki kamerat...

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Jaa-a, kun olin VR:n operaatiokeskuksessa muutama viikko sitten, niin monitorissa näkyivät virroitinkamerat vain hieman Linnunlaulun jälkeen Helsingissä, muutama kamera Kouvolan seudulla ja muutama Oulun seudulla. Saattaa toki olla, ettei siinä näkyneet kaikki kamerat...


Vahvistamattoman (l. tutulta veturinkuljettajalta kuulemani) tiedon mukaan Linnunlaulussa ei olisi virroitinkameroita, vaan hän epäili että kamerat olisi merkattu kartalla väärään paikkaan.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Vahvistamattoman (l. tutulta veturinkuljettajalta kuulemani) tiedon mukaan Linnunlaulussa ei olisi virroitinkameroita, vaan hän epäili että kamerat olisi merkattu kartalla väärään paikkaan.


 No, uskotaan nyt sinua, ehkä ne oli väärässä paikassa tai itse katsoin väärin...en tiedä  :Smile:  (edit: ne kamerat olivat mielestäni hieman "linnunlaulun jälkeen", eli vähän ennen Pasilan asemaa  :Wink: )

----------


## tlajunen

Vahvistetaan, että virroitinkameroita ei ole Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä. Liikenteen seurantaan tarkoitettuja kameroita siellä sen sijaan voi olla, en tiedä. Kivihaan uusien virroitinkameroiden jälkeen seuraavat Helsinkiä lähimmät virroitinkamerat taitavat olla Lempäälässä ja Korialla (vai olikohan se Kausalassa...).

----------


## Bussipoika

> Vahvistetaan, että virroitinkameroita ei ole Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä. Liikenteen seurantaan tarkoitettuja kameroita siellä sen sijaan voi olla, en tiedä. Kivihaan uusien virroitinkameroiden jälkeen seuraavat Helsinkiä lähimmät virroitinkamerat taitavat olla Lempäälässä ja Korialla (vai olikohan se Kausalassa...).


Ok, kiitos tiedosta tlajunen, nyt en sitten enää elä väärän tiedon vallassa  :Smile:

----------


## Huppu

30.12.2014
Z-juna Kouvolaan jonka lähtöaika Tikkurilasta klo 16.56 (lähtöaika Helsingistä 16.41). Juna (joka ajettiin eil-kalustolla) ajoi täysillä Tikkurilan aseman ohi pysähtymättä. 

Junan matka pysähtyi vasta parinsadan metrin päässä oleviin kulunvalvonnan valoihin jotka punaisella, laiturialue oltiin jo kokonaan ohitettu. Kuljettaja oli kuuluttanut että muisti ajaneensa tunnuksetonta lähijunaa (tälläisiähän lähtee Helsingistä Riihimäellä mm. 16.36 ja 17.00). Koska kyseessä oli eil-kalusto junan kuljetaja ei kävellyt junan toisen päähän (toisin kuin sm2 tai sm4 kalustolla) vaan peruutti junan takaisin asemalle, josta juna lähti reilut viisi minuuttia myöhässä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Junan matka pysähtyi vasta parinsadan metrin päässä oleviin kulunvalvonnan valoihin jotka punaisella, laiturialue oltiin jo kokonaan ohitettu.


Epäilen vahvasti, että junan keulan ohittaessa Tikkurilan pohjoispään opastimen, se näytti ajonsallivaa opastetta. Tokihan se hetikohta keulan mentyä ohi muuttuu punaiseksi, kuten kuuluukin.

Paluu takaisin laituriin lienee tapahtunut vaihtotyönä, junan konduktöörin tähystäessä viimeisen vaunun päätyoven ikkunasta.

----------

